# Help needed.



## 30thtbird (Mar 12, 2009)

A freind of mine picked this up a while back. He sent me the pics and asked me to see what I can find out. It's an Elgin and that's all I know about It. Any help would be great. Oh!, yeah, the pics suck! Kenny.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 12, 2009)

The bike is a girl's Elgin from 1934-1935. It is one of the bikes produced for Sears by the Westfield Manufacturing Company. There are typically two serial numbers stamped into the underside of the crank hanger. The serial number that starts with a letter followed by 4, 5, or 6 numbers will code to the actual year it was produced, M=1934, N=1935, A=1936. These bikes were produced in basic form without tanks so it looks like the bike is complete as it sits.


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Will pass on the Info and see what year It might be. Thank you, Kenny.


----------

